# crgw immunes???



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi

i live in north wales but after many mc i am now looking further afield to get immune testing done. Wondered if any ladies have had immune tx at crgw. i see they do nk cell tests on the website but thats about it?
Its a whole new world to me


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Karen,

Sorry to hear about your history. I have had immune tests and treatment at CRGW so any questions please ask away and I'll do my best to help. Agate has a brilliant immunes FAQ which I have used a lot and may help you :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0


----------

